# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: ایجاد یک Property  با قابیلت دو نوع مقدار گیری

## hadisalahi2

سلام.
چطور میشه توی یک کامپوننت یک Property تعریف کرد که توی اون هم بشه کنترل های TEDIT  رو قرار داد و هم ComboBox رو .
مثلا موقع تنظیم مقادیر کامپوننت در یکی از فیلدهای کامپوننت بشه هر دو تای اینها رو به عنوان مقادیر به اونخصوصیت نسبت داد.

----------


## vcldeveloper

باید اون Property از نوع یکی از کلاس های والدی باشه که بین هر دو کامپوننت مورد نظر مشترک باشه؛ مثلا کلاس TComponent کلاس پایه همه کامپوننت های دلفی هست، پس هر دو کلاس TEdit و TComboBox از آن مشتق شدند. اگر یک Property از نوع TComponent تعریف بشه، میتونه هر کامپوننتی را به عنوان مقدار قبول کنه.

----------


## hadisalahi2

من برای چک کردن اینکه نوع کامپوننتی که انتخاب شده چیه از این روش استفاده میکنم.

    if Value01 is TEdit then ValueArray[1]:=(Value01 as TEdit).Text;
    if Value01 is TComboBox then ValueArray[1]:=(Value01 as TComboBox).Text;

آیا روش ساده تری وجود داره که کدهای کمتری رو لازم داشته باشه؟

----------

